# 2011 Tokyo Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

A lackluster economy and struggling auto sales over the past few years have really hurt the Tokyo Motor Show, but that will change this year. While financial collapse is still in the headlines and the Japanese auto industry continues to emerge from the earthquake and tsunami earlier this year, one car will put the Tokyo front and center: the Toyota FT-86.

While there will be numerous debuts from the big Japanese automakers (including Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Mazda and Subaru), the focus will be on the big T's new affordable sports car; a vehicle that was crafted to rebrand Toyota. And let's also not forget it's Subaru sibling, the BRZ, which is also expected to make it's official debut in Tokyo.

More: *2011 Tokyo Motor Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

